# 1952 Ford 8N Tractor - Autographed



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

I just posted Youtube video of an autographed 1952 Ford 8N tractor selling on a northeast Illinois consignment auction Saturday....autographed by who?? By Harold Brock. Harold went to work for Henry Ford as an apprentice engineer in 1929 as a teenager and went on to become one of the engineers on the Ford 8N & 9N models. I shot a video interview with Harold 3 mo. before he passed away in October 2010....after showing the 8N sell in this Youtube video, I drop in the interview I did with Harold explaining how he was the reason 8N's became their distinctive red/silver color:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Brings back a lot of memories we had two tractors John Deere D and Ford 8n dad bought new in the 50's. Not sure how many times dad had it rebuilt but sold it in the 80s. About 10 yrs ago you couldn't buy one around wichita for under 5k as all the urban types and their 5 acres farms went nuts over them. I still have the 2 bottom plow that came with it! Martin


----------

